Ask HN: What does HN think about ads on the iOS App Store? - r_singh
======
Nextgrid
I don't like them. In a lot of cases you search for a well-known & nice app
and the ad is about an unknown knockoff.

Sometimes they also advertise outright scams (like apps that promise something
impossible under a "free" trial subscription which becomes very expensive past
the trial, the idea being that people would uninstall the app when they
realise it doesn't work but forget to cancel the subscription) or snake oil
like antivirus (which is impossible to implement given how iOS app sandboxing
works) or VPNs with dubious privacy policies (if they even have a policy at
all).

~~~
r_singh
I used to think Apple makes money from selling expensive hardware. Them trying
to make money from me without giving an option to download another App Store
seems an desperate move, very disturbing indeed.

------
scarface74
I hate them. It seems so beneath Apple.

